

Ask HN: Need feedback on a project idea - anupam_tulsyan

Hi,<p>I have an idea to build an iphone app. Main idea of the app is to provide information to the users based on your current location. This information is about the nearby places. It can comprise of historic significants, reviews and any intersting facts.<p>One use case would for tourists to get the required information. Also, if possible I can add a virtual tour which will guide the tourist to see all the important things on that spot.<p>Please let me know what you think.<p>thanks.
======
Travis
While I know this isn't exactly your idea, it's one I've had for a while and
this seems like an appropriate time to share.

First, be specific. You may feel comfortable in the general "travel" space b/c
it's bigger, but your message will just be diluted. Get specific -- I've seen
discussions on HN discussing a site for travel that focuses on disabled
accessible trips, etc. Hell, a trip that takes you to regional breweries might
work here in California.

Anyhow, my niche idea is a museum system. People frequently attend museums
when traveling, yet the museum makes you use their systems to hear the audio.
Why not use the 2d barcode system to pull and TTS the wikipedia article for a
given exhibit?

Applying it more generally, for your situation, and I would recommend that you
focus your content on one niche.

~~~
anupam_tulsyan
Thanks travis for the comment. Building it for the museum is a good idea. I
don't know if all the museums have this barcode on the exhibits. Also, along
with each exhibit there is generally a written description. But the problem is
that its very long and no one cares to read the full stuff. So, may be the
main focus should be to present the idea in more interactive way.

I guess the main point here is about to focus on a particular target audience.
I will definitely consider your comment regarding this.

